# Colombian blue bottle T



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone got one of these and if so... what's its temperament like? Is it what you would call a beginner's T or is it more for an expert keeper? I was really taken by it's coloration you see and I just want some real ideas on its care before I consider getting one. Thanks.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Green bottle blue?








Never heard of Columbian bottle blue mate.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

It's name is Pseudhapalopus sp. "*Blue*"


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

TheSpiderShop had these a while ago, you might want to contact Lee and ask for information.
From memory I think these were easy to keep requiring a slight raise in humidity.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Cool - thanks for info mate : victory:



Poxicator said:


> TheSpiderShop had these a while ago, you might want to contact Lee and ask for information.
> From memory I think these were easy to keep requiring a slight raise in humidity.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, it's gorgeous! Let us know if you manage to find one.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Will do! :2thumb:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous! Let us know if you manage to find one.


Yeah same here Rabbit, this is the first ive heard of them and ive taken quite a liking to them! :mf_dribble:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Everyone's after blue spiders at the moment!


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Everyone's after blue spiders at the moment!


Thats because thats my favourite colour! And they dont half look stunning dont they!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They sure do.

I need a blue spider too, a "display" one though, in the normally accepted sense of the word.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> They sure do.
> 
> I need a blue spider too, a "display" one though, in the normally accepted sense of the word.



How about a H. lividum?! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scaley said:


> How about a H. lividum?! :whistling2::lol2:


Got one, but a) it's not blue yet and b) the only thing on display is a tub of soil :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Got one, but a) it's not blue yet and b) the only thing on display is a tub of soil :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thats not what Reptiles rock thought! :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scaley said:


> Thats not what Reptiles rock thought! :lol2:


Who? :whistling2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Versicolour? The Spider Shop has some in, i had one a week back and s/he's stunning!
Not always on display, but look stunning !!!


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

rabbit said:


> It's name is Pseudhapalopus sp. "*Blue*"


They are stunning. I'm pretty sure Lee said he's got some coming in soon as well.


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

Grown on (3rd moult) Slings in next week.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm ordering!



TheSpiderShop said:


> Grown on (3rd moult) Slings in next week.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

rabbit said:


> I'm ordering!


Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I might have to get one of those.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I might have to get one of those.


One? im ordering as many as i can! lol! :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Leave one for me!


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Leave one for me!


I'll try! :lol2:

I hope there is a few new ones coming in cause i fancy adding a few to my collection at the mo! :whistling2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Scaley said:


> Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble:


 ME THREEE!!!!!!!!!!

They look stunning, only question i have is:

Lee, do they have there adult colour now? or do they develop it through the moults?

John


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> ME THREEE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They look stunning, only question i have is:
> 
> ...


That is a good question, but id imagine they develop the colour over the molts like most T's? But thats only a guess! :blush:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Scaley said:


> That is a good question, but id imagine they develop the colour over the molts like most T's? But thats only a guess! :blush:


 i would think so too, but who knows!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm jumping on this bandwagon!

They look stunning!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

just as long as Nathan doesn't buy them all :bash:


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone got one yet?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I changed my mind when I saw the price


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah - they are a bit pricey


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup, I can't wait for BTS, hoping for lots of GBBs and Avics!


----------



## simplynikita (Apr 27, 2014)

*green bottle blues*

They are slightly aggressive but not as bad as other breeds, other than that they are a pretty hearty tarantula.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

simplynikita said:


> They are slightly aggressive but not as bad as other breeds, other than that they are a pretty hearty tarantula.



You do realise that this thread was started 5 years ago ? :lol2:


----------

